# Remember Eating in the fifties.



## squatting dog (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2020)

No because I wasn't born until the mid 50's....


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 3, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> No because I wasn't born until the mid 50's....


I was - and it was a very good year here (-:      Dad's had jobs;   mom's stayed home and cooked,   No wars,      "family tv,"    fewer crimes ...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2020)

Empty said:


> I was - and it was a very good year here (-:      Dad's had jobs; mom's stayed home    No wars      "family tv"    fewer crimes ...


 that's how it was in the 60's when I was growing up...


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 3, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> that's how it was in the 60's when I was growing up...


Personally, I'd like to wake up tomorrow in 1950 ...  Anyone have a time machine?


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 3, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> View attachment 97846


And yet, how many of us never developed diabetes, obesity, etc., even though our families never heard of fat-free, vegetable-based, etc. diets?


----------



## peppermint (Apr 3, 2020)

I was born before the 50's, I was a little person....So I probably drank out of the Milk bottle....I do remember by 3 or 4 some food my
Mom would make me....always vegetables....she would smash them up, she didn't have all the appliances we have now....I'll never forget 
the peas...Youk….I never eat peas anymore....Mom did have canned fruit by the 50's....Or she mostly got peaches from the grocery store
and steam the peaches to put on the ice cream....Which she made....some time she didn't have chocolate pudding, it was my best dessert,
to this day....She would make jello...It was cheaper....I only liked red....
She made my father smoke in the basement....He finally stopped at the age of 60....and lived till 89.....!!
I loved my little life, going out in the snow with my cousin...My Mom would have several gloves so when the gloves got really wet, she put
the gloves in the Milk box to keep a little warm....I don't think they ever got warm....haha!!!  But we didn't care....
I also loved to ice skate....I might of said this at some time....But my Mom couldn't buy me ice skates, they were expensive....So I would
skate with my brother's skates....If you remember how those skates looked, you would laugh when you would've seen a little girl skating
on the pond, and didn't care whatever people laughed at me...so one day near my Birthday, my Mom took me to Sears....She bought me
beautiful white Ice Skates...She had to put it on a Sears Card and pay it every month....(Of course I didn't know at the time she didn't have
much money)…..We weren't rich but my parents did the best they can....I didn't have many clothes....always dresses that my Mom made.
She was a seamstress in NYC when she was young...She did have a sewing machine in her bedroom....My father was a Painter (for homes)
And he was in the National Guard....So was my brother...
So here I am and have 2 homes....My husband and I only graduated from High School and went to work....No summer for us...
But we perservered….My husband couldn't go to college, his mom and dad didn't have the money....He started working in a 
jewelry store....Until his Dad said there was a guy in his center (I dont'want to say what center that was)….the guy was sick and they
needed someone who can manage the library...with big round disks in that room....He brought home huge folders learning himself...
Then went to NYC to work....after we had kids....Everyday on the Turnpike to work....2 hours their and 2 yours back home...
  He finally retired, but he had a Heart Attack...Open Heart!!!   and a couple of years later he has Cancer....So here we are in another
state and can't go home....NJ is a hot box right now....Our kids told us to stay where you are....OK..
Anyone else have a story????


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 3, 2020)

In the late 50s and early 60s, my mother served a lot of _shut up and eat it_. 

   

I still get a craving for some of those day before payday meals.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 3, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> In the late 50s and early 60s, my mother served a lot of _shut up and eat it_.
> 
> View attachment 97869 View attachment 97865 View attachment 97867
> 
> I still get a craving for some of those day before payday meals.


All of those look darned good, too!!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 3, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> In the late 50s and early 60s, my mother served a lot of _shut up and eat it_.
> 
> View attachment 97869 View attachment 97865 View attachment 97867
> 
> I still get a craving for some of those day before payday meals.


Oh my - can't remember the last time that I had hotdogs and beans ... the picture is making my mouth water!


----------



## Don M. (Apr 3, 2020)

My old grandparents came here in the early 1900's, and my Mom's side of the family was Italian.  Mom and Grandma made some of the best Italian food I've ever had....back in the 1950's when I was growing up.  To this day, I haven't found anything quite as tasty.


----------



## jujube (Apr 3, 2020)

My mom was a good cook; she canned and froze vegetables and fruits that we grew in our big garden.  There was always plenty to eat on the table.  It wasn't fancy eatin' but it sure was GOOD eatin'  And there was always some kind of dessert.....it might just be Jello but it was there. 

My mother would have never considered cooking different meals for different members of the family.  What was on the table was what we were eating that night.  Didn't like the liver?  Well, fill up on the mashed taters and green beans.  Didn't like green beans?  Well, you won't die if you don't have a green veggie for one meal......fill up on the mashed taters.  Didn't like mashed taters?  Well, eat your bread.  

Vegetarians?  Had never heard of them back then.  Vegans?  Didn't Flash Gordan wipe them out in an interstellar battle?  Fruitarians?  Naw, we were Methodists.  Methodists ate everything. 

My mom could take a pound of cheap hamburger, a large chunk of Velveeta, a handful of noodles and a jar of mixed vegetables and make a casserole that makes my mouth water to this day just thinking about it.  In fact, she still can. At almost 95, she can WORK that kitchen.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 3, 2020)

I was born in 1945 and remember all those foods from the past. Many times we had breakfast for dinner. My Dad loved pancakes. 
We had macaroni with ground beef and undiluted Tomato soup. I remember my Mom having trouble getting the tomato soup out of the can and added a little water. Today it just pours out.
Shrimp was served hot and was very affordable back then as was all fish.. We had it often. Know one ever heard of cocktail sauce.
 My Mom served hamburgers on a plate never on a bun with a vegetable and a starch.
She made great stew from left over pot roast and gravy plus anything else she had.  My Dad use to say stew accumulates you don't set out to make stew. 
We didn't have french fries until much later in the early 60's and never with catsup. I don't know why.
Salad dressing was a mixture of,mayo and vinegar. For french dressing we added catsup.
Cookies didn't cost $4.00 a box. 
Mac and cheese was called baked macaroni and served as the main dish.
We ate from our garden all summer long.
And now I want to go back.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 3, 2020)

jujube said:


> *My mom could take a pound of cheap hamburger, a large chunk of Velveeta, a handful of noodles and a jar of mixed vegetables and make a casserole* that makes my mouth water to this day just thinking about it.  In fact, she still can. At almost 95, she can WORK that kitchen.


So your mom invented Hamburger Helper?
You are so lucky to still have your mom and that she is blessed with good health.  Wonderful.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 3, 2020)

We didn’t eat Buffalo or their wings. Frozen foods were just starting to come on the market. My first produce dept. had no refrigeration and had to emptied everyday and put in walk-in cooler. Picked tons on dandelion greens and put salt, butter and vinegar on them. We had a root cellar that had our canned goods and garden vegetables. One of the biggest sellers in the grocery store was 3 pound cans of Crisco and canning jars and lids.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 3, 2020)

What are you talking about-no wars?  The Korean War started in 1950, the Vietnam War started in 1955 and really heated up in the 1960’s.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 3, 2020)

My Mother cooked a big chicken every Sunday with chocolate cake for dessert. Never even tasted pizza or a taco until I was 20 years old!  Do any of you remember Betty Crocker Noodles Romanoff?  That was a favorite of mine, as a child.    Now, you can take the packaged mix from Kraft mac and cheeze and add sour cream and garlic powder and get the same thing.  You  have to serve it over thin noodles.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 3, 2020)

Gaer said:


> My Mother cooked a big chicken every Sunday with chocolate cake for dessert. Never even tasted pizza or a taco until I was 20 years old!  Do any of you remember Betty Crocker Noodles Romanoff?  That was a favorite of mine, as a child.    Now, you can take the packaged mix from Kraft mac and cheeze and add sour cream and garlic powder and get the same thing.  You  have to serve it over thin noodles.


I love Kraft Mac and cheese, but since I became diabetic I can’t eat it.  It really pushes your blood sugar up, like death in a box.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 5, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> In the late 50s and early 60s, my mother served a lot of _shut up and eat it_.
> 
> View attachment 97869 View attachment 97865 View attachment 97867
> 
> I still get a craving for some of those day before payday meals.


Freaky, I had all three of these meals this past week. The Beans & weenies was especially delicious.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 5, 2020)

I remember eating in 2020, lol, I woke up and wanted to go to brunch, sigh.


----------



## jujube (Apr 5, 2020)

I don't know about other families, but back then at our house there wasn't any wandering off with your plate and eating somewhere else.  You ate at the table with the family or you didn't eat.  And we NEVER got to eat in front of the TV.....never. 

I know in some families now,  Dad takes his plate off to watch TV, the kids eat in front of their computers, mom's out in the kitchen with a book...…


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 5, 2020)

jujube said:


> I don't know about other families, but back then at our house there wasn't any wandering off with your plate and eating somewhere else.  You ate at the table with the family or you didn't eat.  And we NEVER got to eat in front of the TV.....never.
> 
> I know in some families now,  Dad takes his plate off to watch TV, the kids eat in front of their computers, mom's out in the kitchen with a book...…



It was that way in our house until my mother got her first set of TV trays from the S&H green stamp store.

The other fairly common custom that I could never understand growing up were the families that had dinner for the kids and then a separate meal for the parents/adults.


----------



## jujube (Apr 5, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> It was that way in our house until my mother got her first set of TV trays from the S&H green stamp store.
> 
> The other fairly common custom that I could never understand growing up were the families that had dinner for the kids and then a separate meal for the parents/adults.



The only way I could figure that out is if Dad doesn't get home til 8:00 and then has a couple of drinks before dinner and it's 8:30-9:00 before the "adult" dinner is served.  The kids would be chewing on each other by then.

My dad came rolling in about 5:15 every night and we were at the table by 5:30 like a herd of ravenous hyenas.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 6, 2020)

jujube said:


> I don't know about other families, but back then at our house there wasn't any wandering off with your plate and eating somewhere else.  You ate at the table with the family or you didn't eat.  And we NEVER got to eat in front of the TV.....never.
> 
> I know in some families now,  Dad takes his plate off to watch TV, the kids eat in front of their computers, mom's out in the kitchen with a book...…



We got to eat our dinner on TV trays (gotten with Green Stamps) in front of TV ONLY when Walt Disney Presents came on on Sunday night.  Otherwise it was absolutely all at the table and you were not allowed to be excused until everyone was finished.  We weren't even allowed to answer the phone during dinner.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 6, 2020)

After we got our first tv, mom would let me take my plate and go watch Sky King and Lone Ranger. I would set up one of those unstable TV trays and sit in front of the tv.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 6, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> We got to eat our dinner on TV trays (gotten with Green Stamps) in front of TV ONLY when Walt Disney Presents came on on Sunday night.  Otherwise it was absolutely all at the table and you were not allowed to be excused until everyone was finished.  We weren't even allowed to answer the phone during dinner.


Oh, lol, hadn’t thought about the green stamps in decades.  My mother used to collect those and make me lick them and stick them in the books.  Probably why I hate to lick envelopes.  Thanks for the memory!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 6, 2020)

Not much has changed.


----------



## IrisSenior (Apr 6, 2020)

With 7 children (I was the middle child) we ate homemade stews (with big chunks of onion) and homemade beans that cooked on the stove all day. Still can't eat either of them to this day. Don't remember any pasta. Mom made pies and cakes.  Campbell's soup for lunch (tomato) and sometimes vegetable soup (undiluted) on mashed potatoes. We all ate at the dining room table after mom and dad got home from working at the hosiery (sock) factory at 6 p.m.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 6, 2020)

*I was a little girl in the 50's and my Mom had a tradition with our weekly meals. On Monday nights we had soup and steak for dinner. Tuesday-Thursday and Sunday we had macaroni and meatballs and salad. On Friday we had fish for dinner. Saturday was whatever my Mom felt like cooking. I hated the Monday soup because it had Lima Beans in it that I didn't like so when my Mom wasn't looking my older sister would take them out of my soup and eat them. I still hate Lima Beans.*


----------



## Llynn (Apr 6, 2020)

For me, post war 40's and early 50's home meals were of the meat and potato variety eaten around the kitchen table. At least two weekly meals were leftovers. Restaurant meals were burgers and fries and quite rare; only once in two or three months.  In the County Seat, there was one Chinese joint, there were no Mexican or Italian food sources. I was in high school before I ever tasted Pizza or Tacos.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 6, 2020)

I remember fresh bread.  Our landlord in Los Angeles baked bread and always brought us several loafs.  We would cut it still hot, slather it with butter, and shove it in.

When we moved to Orange County, the Helms Bakery Truck came every day through the neighborhood.  Fresh baked bread, donuts, and pies.  Yummy, yummy, yummy.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 6, 2020)

*Remember Eating in the fifties.

*


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 6, 2020)

I remember barbecues becoming the thing in the fifties.
But they were fuelled by charcoal.
Simple things. About $25 at the most.
Surprisingly easy and good way to cook.


----------



## Fyrefox (Apr 7, 2020)

In the 1950’s, you had to eat what your Mom prepared, or you didn’t get dessert; she “wasn’t running no restaurant,“ and we were always told that people were starving in Africa and China, and would have been so glad to eat what we had.  We ate unhealthy, with real butter, lots of calories, and brown gravy sauces if any.  Dad would sit at the dinner table, and talk about the latest guy at his office who had dropped dead of a heart attack.  This wasn’t surprising in light of their diet and the fact that so many smoked like chimneys.  Lots of guys died in their fifties in the 1950’s when cholesterol wasn’t thought about or treated, and smoking was common...


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 10, 2020)

Two dishes I remember:
my mother's version of "SOS"-  a potful of boiled hamburger and flour, served on toast.  I asked my father what SOS meant, and he said it stood for "SAVE OUR STOMACHS"!  
The other was "tuna-noodle casserole."  That was kinda gross, too.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 10, 2020)

jujube said:


> My mom was a good cook; she canned and froze vegetables and fruits that we grew in our big garden.  There was always plenty to eat on the table.  It wasn't fancy eatin' but it sure was GOOD eatin'  And there was always some kind of dessert.....it might just be Jello but it was there.
> 
> My mother would have never considered cooking different meals for different members of the family.  What was on the table was what we were eating that night.  Didn't like the liver?  Well, fill up on the mashed taters and green beans.  Didn't like green beans?  Well, you won't die if you don't have a green veggie for one meal......fill up on the mashed taters.  Didn't like mashed taters?  Well, eat your bread.
> 
> ...


My mother and I didn't get along, but she was also a great cook... Today, as I write this, I'm trying to recreate what I called her "Hungarian spaghetti."  All that I can remember is that it had celery in it and wasn't as red/saucy as the Italian kind.  I called my daughter and a cousin trying to just get the basics right - and neither of them had her recipe.    Oh well, my memory has faded along other lines as well, so maybe I won't notice than mine doesn't come close to the wonderful taste of hers.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 10, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Oh, lol, hadn’t thought about the green stamps in decades.  My mother used to collect those and make me lick them and stick them in the books.  Probably why I hate to lick envelopes.  Thanks for the memory!


I had forgotten about green stamps too - until I tore apart a staircase last year and found a bunch inside!  Just a brutal reminder of all the little details that have escaped my memory.  But, this site has been helpful in jogging my old brain!


----------



## Gaer (Apr 10, 2020)

I found a bunch of green stamp books at a yard sale in the 90's and bought them for a dollar. I looked on line and there were still redemption centers!  Sent them in and got a blender, I think.  You can STILL redeem them, but you have to have a certain amount of filled books.


----------



## jujube (Apr 10, 2020)

[QUOTE="Empty, post: 1310877, member: 8505
My mother and I didn't get along, but she was also a great cook... Today, as I write this, I'm trying to recreate what I called her "Hungarian spaghetti."  All that I can remember is that it had celery in it and wasn't as red/saucy as the Italian kind.  I called my daughter and a cousin trying to just get the basics right - and neither of them had her recipe.    Oh well, my memory has faded along other lines as well, so maybe I won't notice than mine doesn't come close to the wonderful taste of hers.
[/QUOTE]

I came by this recipe for "Hungarian Spaghetti":

Cook and drain spaghetti/noodles

Saute onions.

Cook hamburger, drain grease, add onions, 4 laurel leaves, black pepper, salt & paprika to taste.

Put half of the spaghetti/noodles in bottom of greased baking dish

Add all of the hamburger mixture on top of spaghetti/noodles.

Put the rest of the spaghetti/noodles on top.

Spread sour cream over noodles.

Cover with shredded cheese (recipe doesn't say what kind)

Bake in oven at ? (recipe doesn't say) for ? (ditto) until cheese is "melted" and has "some brown spots"

Cut like lasagna.

Sounds like "heart attack in a pan" but my mouth is watering......


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 10, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Two dishes I remember:
> my mother's version of "SOS"-  *a potful of boiled hamburger and flour, served on toast.*  I asked my father what SOS meant, and he said it stood for "SAVE OUR STOMACHS"!
> The other was "tuna-noodle casserole."  That was kinda gross, too.



My mother made that and served it over boiled potatoes, we ate a lot of potatoes when I was a kid.

Sometimes she took a shortcut and used a can of cream of mushroom soup.

My mother called it hamburger stroganoff we called it _BARF_ just to upset her.

I still make it a couple of times a year.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 11, 2020)

jujube said:


> [QUOTE="Empty, post: 1310877, member: 8505
> My mother and I didn't get along, but she was also a great cook... Today, as I write this, I'm trying to recreate what I called her "Hungarian spaghetti."  All that I can remember is that it had celery in it and wasn't as red/saucy as the Italian kind.  I called my daughter and a cousin trying to just get the basics right - and neither of them had her recipe.    Oh well, my memory has faded along other lines as well, so maybe I won't notice than mine doesn't come close to the wonderful taste of hers.



I came by this recipe for "Hungarian Spaghetti":

Cook and drain spaghetti/noodles

Saute onions.

Cook hamburger, drain grease, add onions, 4 laurel leaves, black pepper, salt & paprika to taste.

Put half of the spaghetti/noodles in bottom of greased baking dish

Add all of the hamburger mixture on top of spaghetti/noodles.

Put the rest of the spaghetti/noodles on top.

Spread sour cream over noodles.

Cover with shredded cheese (recipe doesn't say what kind)

Bake in oven at ? (recipe doesn't say) for ? (ditto) until cheese is "melted" and has "some brown spots"

Cut like lasagna.

Sounds like "heart attack in a pan" but my mouth is watering......
[/QUOTE]


That's like the way I make baked spaghetti-  only I use spaghetti sauce instead of sour cream.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 11, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> My mother made that and served it over boiled potatoes, we ate a lot of potatoes when I was a kid.
> 
> Sometimes she took a shortcut and used a can of cream of mushroom soup.
> 
> ...



Hamburger & cream of mushroom soup-  that sounds kinda good!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 11, 2020)

Creamed Tuna on Toast.Hubby and I still eat it all the time.Couple of cans of Aunt Penney`s White Sauce,large can of tuna and a jar of sliced pimentos. Quickest and easiest meal I make-toasting the bread takes longer than anything else lol.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 11, 2020)

I spent most of the 50s living in the Middle East, so it seemed to be all salad and orange juice!
During the brief interlude in England, my mother cooked everything from scratch and there were a lot of stews and pies....and proper puddings with custard.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 11, 2020)

My mother made creamed canned salmon on toast, but made the white sauce.

Homemade scalloped potatoes, not from  box, for a side to the ham.

Potato pancakes with sour cream.


----------



## oldman (Apr 11, 2020)

We had a chocolate candy bar on the shelf that was very similar to our Hershey bar. The cost was 4 cents, compared to Hershey’s for 5 cents. It only stayed around maybe a year or so. The name was Klein’s. Anyone have that in their area?

We also had a hamburger joint owned by former Baltimore Colt Gino Marchetti. The cost was 15 cents for one or 7 for $1.00. Even ad s 12 year-old, I had to eat 3 before I had enough, along with fries and a shake. I could get a burger, fries and shake and change back from my dollar.


----------



## Lakeland living (Apr 11, 2020)

You mean before we stopped eating all those bad food. Before so many people got sick from eating all those nasty fats, yes I mean those that are now proving they are not in any way as bad as the healthy stuff.  
   IN the last couple of months I have stopped eating a lot of processed stuff. I don't eat any of the so-called health foods. I use lard for a few things that bring back those memories of burgers etc.... So far I have stopped taking two medications and lost 17 lbs.
      Not only do I remember them I now eat them cooked as they were then. 
  Thanks to all on this topic , found a few things to try out.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 11, 2020)

Oh LARD!  Iremember my Mother had a can of reusable lard on the back of the stove.  Didn't think about it till you brought it up!  You could never do that today!


----------



## Pappy (Apr 11, 2020)

We had a lot of cod fish and gravy on boiled potatoes. Lots of hand picked greens, and vegetables from the storage cellar. Grandma made crispy fried potatoes which I loved.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 11, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Oh LARD!  Iremember my Mother had a can of reusable lard on the back of the stove.  Didn't think about it till you brought it up!  You could never do that today!


At my house, the can was filled with bacon grease.

Bacon grease makes great molasses cookies.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 11, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> My mother made creamed canned salmon on toast, but made the white sauce.
> 
> Homemade scalloped potatoes, not from  box, for a side to the ham.
> 
> Potato pancakes with sour cream.



I`m pretty sure my mom made the white sauce too. But not sure why I use Aunt Penney`s instead. I know I did make my own once and it just wasn`t the same.


----------



## Lakeland living (Apr 11, 2020)

One container is bacon fat, the other is lard I have used to cook a treat once in a while, home fries.  I don't live on these but so far it proves to me
that the chemicals that are in there.  Yes Aunt Bea those cookies are still great.


----------



## gennie (Apr 11, 2020)

And Mom's mac and cheese didn't come from a box but involved a white sauce, lots of real cheese and oven baking.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 11, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> At my house, the can was filled with bacon grease.
> 
> Bacon grease makes great molasses cookies.


Yup, same at mine.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 11, 2020)

How about casseroles?  In our house, a "casserole" was usually whatever was in the refrigerator, put into a pan, and baked.


----------



## Lakeland living (Apr 11, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> How about casseroles?  In our house, a "casserole" was usually whatever was in the refrigerator, put into a pan, and baked.


I still do that, interesting how good some of that turns out....


----------



## jujube (Apr 11, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> At my house, the can was filled with bacon grease.
> 
> Bacon grease makes great molasses cookies.



Oh, yes, the can of bacon grease that always sat on the back of the stove.  Everything was fried in bacon grease.  I have to wonder how *old* the bacon grease at the bottom of the can was......


----------



## gennie (Apr 11, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> How about casseroles?  In our house, a "casserole" was usually whatever was in the refrigerator, put into a pan, and baked.


Yes.  Cooked noodles on the bottom, whatever in frig, cheese on the top and a bake in the oven.


----------



## JB in SC (Apr 11, 2020)

My favorite was homemade hamburgers cooked in an iron skillet, had chopped onions (Vidalia) cooked in the beef, real cut fries, a little bit of Lea & Perrin. I loved (and still do) pear halves with a dollop of mayo and shredded cheese.


----------

